# Crockery, How do you stop it rattling ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry another basic newbie type question  but I'll get the hang of this soon I hope.

I've just started putting all the stuff in my M/H that we'll need for our mountain-biking forays, including some crockery. Of course as soon as you start driving I can hear all the plates rattling against each other. I've lined the shelving with a thin foam mesh, same stuff that's in the drawers of my toolbox to stop the plates sliding around but they still rattle together.

I'd like to hear how others get around this with plates, cups & champagne flutes :wink: 

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rattles*

Hi

First thing to do is to line the bottom of the storage cupbard with rubber matting from Poundland. Cut it to fit and pin it down with drawing pins.

I then removed the rubbish that Swift had fitted as standard and replaced their storage rack with some from O Leary's.

Here is a link

https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...ea15eaf0/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript

I have several of the mug holders - they hold glasses and also wine glasses. I have also screwed hooks into the wood to hold mugs - but make sure you keep them far apart or they will bang into each other. Also, the cupbaord wall that the mugs are on should be covered with rubber matting. I also use the large plate rack - they will take full size dinner plates.

I used to stuff loads of carrier bags in the cupboards, but it is not really necessary.

The grill pan can be a noisy affair and I keep this in another rubber lined cupbaord when travelling!

When I got the Swift, I think I used about 12 rolls of matting over a period of two days.

Here is a link to the matting etc

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16529-rubber.html+gear

Russell


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

This stuff will do the trick

http://www.towsure.com/product.asp?p=2557

cut into strips and placed between each plate/bowl etc.. A bit tedious but it works.

Tim

edit: But Russell's is a bit cheaper though!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have melamine plates and bowls in the van, I have a small plastic crate that they stand in very tightly no rattles. I put my chopping board in the grill under the grill pan, and put a tea towel under the grill rack to stop rattles there. All other cupboards have got the rubber matting lining to stop things sliding about.
I do use small plastic crates in the cupboards for jars and condiments, which stops them all falling out of the cupboard when I open them 8) 
Just got to staple some elastic strapping in the bathroom cabinets to stop the toiletries avalanche after each trip.

Happy Journeys

Tina


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Shirley stuffs a cushion in any cupboard that might rattle. but I suppose it depends on the size of your cupboards.
Cheers sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave;

As well as lining the cupboard with non slip matting we store our plates horizontally and use a Fiamma Omni Stop to secure them whilst on the move, its a simple plastic arm on a sliding alloy channel that you screw to the side of the cupboard. Stack your crockery, then just push the plastic arm down over them and it stops them rattling on the move.










It works for us and they are available from most camping/motorhome accessory shops and cost about £4.

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A tea towel wrapped around the grill pan, also one under the glass hob top if that rattles too! :wink:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like more of the antislip foam stuff & them sliding things from Fiamma :flag163: 

Thx Dave.


----------



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi
We place a paper serviette (Lidl or Aldi do good ones) between each plate and bowl. This stops them rattling together and is really handy when you come to set the table, as each plate or bowl has a serviette with it ready to be folded up and placed on the table, then when putting the crockery away just replace with a new one. We have some BBQ grills that sometimes rattle, when they do, it just serves to remind us that we have our house with us and we're going to enjoy a nice BBQ later.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
I just put up with it, the 'Leaky Lucy' rattles so much as she trundles down the road - it is just one more noise - it all adds to the character. As long as they are stored securely then I would not worry too much. As the grill/oven was replaced with a microwave by a previous owner I don't have a problem there (in previous vans I just made sure the grill pan was pushed to the rear). 
John


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi.
I find that the advice from our next door neighbours.....(ex tuggers), is adequate.
We just stow the crockery and stuff towels round it so it doesn't have room to move and rattle.

Bob


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

I stand all crockery on a cheap wire rack that holds them vertically and wedge in place with some table place mats- done this for years with no problems at all. Rack has 4 hoops and was bought from Woolworths!




Leapy


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Buy an Autosleeper! Purpose made cupboard for china crockery supplied=no rattles.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rattles*

As per a previous reply we put our Autosleeper crocks (V Heavy) into store and replaced with Melamine. In our new Van I have made acopy of the AS system with plate and cup holders which fit into a slide out drawer.

Steve


----------

